# Seed Drill or Row Planter?



## Pilgrim

Guys, I've always used a broadcaster, so please pardon if I'm asking a "dumb" question.  Is there a difference b/t a seed drill and a row planter, or are they the same thing?
If there is a difference, what is best for planting seeds like wheat, oats, corn, beans, etc.?
Thanks!


----------



## mathewsdxt

Yes, there is a difference in a seed drill and a row planter.  For small cereal grains like wheat, oats, rye and even beans you would want to use a seed drill.  For Corn and beans you would want to use a row planter.


----------



## Pilgrim

mathewsdxt said:


> Yes, there is a difference in a seed drill and a row planter.  For small cereal grains like wheat, oats, rye and even beans you would want to use a seed drill.  For Corn and beans you would want to use a row planter.


Can just one of the implements be used for both?  For instance, if I planted corn in the spring and wheat in the fall, could I use a row-planter for both?


----------



## Twenty five ought six

> For instance, if I planted corn in the spring and wheat in the fall, could I use a row-planter for both?



You probably could get by with a row planter for both.  Especially if you used a large seeded small grain such as oats.

Row planters have a part called a "plate" which has holes in it sized for the seed it is going to plant.  A bean seed plate has bigger holes that a corn seed, and even in corn, you can get sweet corn (small seed) and field corn (large seed) plates.  I know you can get plates for seeds as small as okra and sorghum, and that not far off from wheat berries.

Planters are usually used for larger plants that require some room between the rows for cultivation.

A grain drill plants small seeds close together, both in the row and between the rows.  This is to increase the yield per acre (more plants) and to have the crop plants assist in weed control with their own vegetation cover.

If you use a planter for small grains you will have about 1/5 (educated guess) the amount of yield/coverage you would with a grain drill.

So the long short answer is that you could get by as long as you were prepared to live with the results.


----------



## d-a

On the flip side, I plant corn with my grain drill. I just tape over the seed holes in the hopper that I don't want planted. I also plant peas, sunflower and sorghum at the same time with my drill. It makes my planting of summer plots much faster.

Just so you know a new 2 row planter will cost @ 1/8th of what a new drill will cost. If you want a drill or planter, watch the market bulletin. Theirs some deals that can be found. I bought my Tye no till drill with clover hopper for 2k

d-a


----------

